# finding the best place for international egg donor in Europe based on success?



## jb74 (Sep 18, 2016)

Hello I am new to the board. My wife and I have been looking into getting an international egg donor in Europe after seeing how expensive it is in the USA. Other than comparing several countries and places within them from eggdonorfriends.com how do you suggest we find the best place in the European Continent. I realize there are many good places out there but success wise at the end of the day what place would you recommend? --thanks--jb


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi there,

Serum in Athens and Team Miracle in Cyprus are both excellent and places that I have looked at for when I move onto DE,they both have good success rates. Both have a good pool of donors though the donors at TM tend to be under 25 so they are less likely to have problems with their eggs. Reprofit and Reprogenesis and Gennet in Czech are also very good and worth looking at. All have threads on here if you search and you can get a good sense of what people having treatment with them feel.


----------

